

Character Encodings 101 - burke
http://burke.libbey.me/character-encodings-101/

======
breadbox
Really minor nit: The name for the all-bits-zero byte is NUL. NULL is C's null
pointer value, which is also represented by zero (but does not fit into a
byte).

~~~
burke
Thanks! Updated.

------
burke
My theme probably doesn't work super-well on mobile. Sorry in advance for
that. I haven't put much effort into theming this blog yet.

